# Indiana



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*BEDFORD BEEKEEPERS*
Bedford, IN
http://www.bedfordbeekeepers.com

*CENTRAL INDIANA BKPRS ASSOC
*Indianapolis, IN
http://www.indyurbanbeekeeping.org*

INDIANA BEEKEEPERS' ASSOC*
Mooresville, IN
http://indianabeekeeper.goshen.edu/Beekeepers.html

*INDIANA STATE BKPRS ASSOC*
http://indianastatebeekeepers.org

*NORTHEASTERN INDIANA BKPRS ASSOC*
Fort Wayne, IN
http://www.neiba.info/Northeast_indi...Main_Page.html 

*NORTHWEST INDIANA BKPRS ASSOC*
Hebron, IN
www.nwibeekeepers.org

*SOUTHEASTERN INDIANA BKPRS ASSOC
*Moores Hill, IN
http://www.indianahoney.org*

WHITE LICK BKPRS ASSOC*
Mooresville, IN
http://www.whitelickbeekeepers.org/+

*WHITE RIVER BKPRS*
Spencer, IN
www.facebook.com/WhiteRiverBeekeepers


----------

